# Stuck passenger side cv axle. 2007 Sentra



## Codeman910 (Feb 9, 2020)

Been trying to get this cv axle out for days now, thought the slide hammer with jerry rigged vice grips would do the trick still wont budge though, any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've always just used a big pry bar between the trans case and the inner CV joint to pop them out. Some tend to be more stubborn than others, though.


----------

